# Question About Size of Dutch Shepherds



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm thinking about getting a male, DSD pup. How many pounds do they generally weigh when grown? My understanding is that 65-75 lbs. is average. I also understand that some are larger, getting up to 90 lbs. Is my understanding correct? 

My ideal dog (at least today ) would be between 80-90 lbs, neutral to other dogs (no dog agression, please, it's a pain in the ass), have loads of drive and be fearless and INTENSE in a real-world bite situation. Does anyone know any DSD breeders who produces such a dog? 

By the way, before any bleeding-heart pacifists (you know who you are [-X) start questioning why I need/want such a dog, let me just say this. If the dog isn't going to bite for real then I should just go to the local GSD rescue and adopt an American line Shepherd that will bark through the window because they'll be just as effective as a pedigreed "working" dog that won't bite under pressure. To put it another way, the vast majority of people don't need a gun (thankfully) but they have the security of knowing that_ if_ they need the gun, it will work. I want to have that same sense of security with my dog. 

Thanks in advance for any positive feedback.


----------



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

Mike Suttle of Logan Haus Kennels breeds some of the best DSDs in the states out of Extreme top quality parents

www.loganhauskennels.com


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank you Jeff. I have recently become acquainted with Mike. His reputation precedes him and he is certainly at the top of my list. Thanks again.


----------



## Hoyt Yang (Dec 26, 2007)

Patrick Murray said:


> Thank you Jeff. I have recently become acquainted with Mike. His reputation precedes him and he is certainly at the top of my list. Thanks again.


I second what Jeff said. I'm sure you'll find what you need with Mike- whether it's something he has here in the US, or his contacts in Holland. You won't be disappointed, and that's speaking from first hand experience in several of my dealings with him.

As for size, I believe your statement is correct- it can vary.


----------



## Steven Stroupes (Apr 3, 2009)

Again, Mike Suttle of LoganHaus. I recently met him and had the opportunity to work with some of his dogs. They are incredible and have some of the best "real world agression" that I've ever seen in a dog.


----------



## Austin Matthews (Apr 19, 2010)

I have a DS pup reserved, he will be ready around late May. There may be some left in the litter, I can ask. If you're interested I'll give you a link.

And yeah, weight can be from 65-90 lbs. From what I've learned the FCI Dutchies are almost always smaller than ones from KNPV lines, so those would be in the 60 lb. range (correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

depends on the bloodline. in our case females are usuallly around 62 cm shoulderheigt and about 28-33 kg, males are usually around 67 cm shoulderheigt en about 37-42 kg.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Patrick Murray said:


> My ideal dog (at least today ) would be between 80-90 lbs, neutral to other dogs (no dog agression, please, it's a pain in the ass), have loads of drive and be fearless and INTENSE in a real-world bite situation. Does anyone know any DSD breeders who produces such a dog?


 
How about Baden K9 ?


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

too bad rin-tin-tin didn't come in a striped version...


----------



## Jack Roberts (Sep 5, 2008)

You really should not be so concerned about weight of the dog. There are 60 pound dogs that are better than 80 pound dogs. You want to look at what the dog brings not exactly how big he/she weighs. 

A lot of Americans are obsessed with how big something is and equate it with power and fighting ability. I always hear people telling how much their dogs weigh. It reminds me of Fedor Emelianenko who is always outweighed in most of his fights by a significant amount of weight but the fight in him and skill overcomes the larger opponents. The guy looks like your local plumber but can finish the job.

I have known some tough 170 pound men who could take a big man. 

My advice just look at the dog's temperament and what he brings out. If you are interested in a dog for personal protection then get an older green dog. You can see what the dog brings to the table. Do not waste time with puppies. You may have to go through several before you find the right one. The money and time spent will outweigh just getting an older dog first.

If you are worried about your own safety, learn how to protect yourself. My dog is only to slow down someone, so that I have extra time to prepare instead of being caught off guard.


----------



## Steven Stroupes (Apr 3, 2009)

Jack Roberts said:


> You really should not be so concerned about weight of the dog. There are 60 pound dogs that are better than 80 pound dogs. You want to look at what the dog brings not exactly how big he/she weighs.


 
I completely agree. My current DS female is only about 57 lbs. She is not quite 13 months, so she still has a little filling out to do. I figure that she will wind up somewhere between 62 - 65 at full adult weight. With that said, at 57 lbs.....she still bites harder that alot of the older, heavier GSD's in our club. I worked with a guy in our club the other night catching his GSD's. This 85 lb male didn't leave a single mark through the suit, even on inner arm grips. His 60 lb female turned my inner arm black and blue.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> How about Baden K9 ?



Are you serious?
I'd rather buy a pet quality dog from Mike Suttle, then a "executive
protection dog" from Mike Mc CONnery.


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

Come on people, just admit it. 

SIZE MATTERS!!!


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

I understand, completely, that the dog's intensity is more important than its size. With that said, I would prefer that my dog be both intense and have size. I already have 3 dogs and a young son so I would prefer a pup as opposed to an older dog. I trust that Mike's pups, for example, will do the job provided I do mine too. 

Thanks for the feedback. :-D


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

James Degale said:


> Come on people, just admit it.
> 
> SIZE MATTERS!!!


 nay, you just have to know how to work with it ;-)


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

been a forum member for 4 years and dont know.....?



http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k318/TheGrandNagus/Bane-2010-04-30.jpg


Mine was 64lbs at 14months after a long desert hike


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Are you serious?
> I'd rather buy a pet quality dog from Mike Suttle, then a "executive
> protection dog" from Mike Mc CONnery.


No, I wasn't serious you bonehead.


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Matt Grosch said:


> been a forum member for 4 years and dont know.....?


Don't know what?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> No, I wasn't serious you bonehead.


You can never tell, without a smiley face or something to indicate
inflection. As hard as it is to believe, there are actually people that
think Baden K9 is the best trainer in the World


----------

